
HP/Autonomy and Oracle/Endeca: Is everything now “big data”? - mblakele
http://maxschireson.com/2011/10/18/hpautonomy-and-oracleendeca-is-everything-now-big-data/
======
mblakele
Didn't Vonnegut write something about this? Meaningful phrases become catch-
phrases, then buzzwords, then fuzz out into meaninglessness ("big data" is at
that fuzzword stage).

